# Interior light bulb 11 watt 4 pin prong



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone kown which type of LED i need to get i have these bulbs fitted in my van and want to change to led but looking around cant seem to find 4 pin led  

cheers

Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope - but I know a man who does. :wink: 

Try Aten Lighting. They are very helpful, and only sell good stuff - no cheap Chinese copies.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

blu66 said:


> 4 pin


That sounds like a Double D (no not THAT Double D :roll: ) fluorescent lamp, so it may not be as easy as just getting an LED replacement.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it like this?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d+....,cf.osb&fp=5b8c9b7d97d11da9&biw=1280&bih=637


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Is it like this?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d+....,cf.osb&fp=5b8c9b7d97d11da9&biw=1280&bih=637


Its the same as this but 11w 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-R...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item53ea093fb9

thanks guys


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's not much energy saved by changing florescent tubes to LEDs.

You might get higher light levels for the equivalent wattage though.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try >>>11watt<<<


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes it's a fluorescent, so I don't think you can change just the lamp you will have to change the whole fitting.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> You might get higher light levels for the equivalent wattage though.


No you wont - not yet anyway. Lumens per watt on CFL's and Fluors is greater than the LEDs offered to us mere mortals.

Theres a lot of claptrap spoken about how bright LEDs are - usually its just that they 'appear' brighter as they generally distribute their output in a pointed polar curve - a fluor is more of a trouser leg shape.

Paul
ACIBSE and LIF member


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Yes it's a fluorescent, so I don't think you can change just the lamp you will have to change the whole fitting.


I agree (on this occassion )

As far as I know theres no replacement LED for that lamp - and cant really see the benefit as its only 11 w anyway - youd be better saving money by swapping the lamp for a 9w


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My apologies for talking claptrap.

At least I know whats wrong with my trousers now :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> My apologies for talking claptrap.
> 
> At least I know whats wrong with my trousers now :lol: :lol:


I wasnt inferring 'you' talked claptrap my friend - I hear it straight from the salesmans mouth day in and day out


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks guys for your help, will change to a 9w or may change the whole fitting  


Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No need to change the fitting Alan? just remove the interior parts and fit a 2 pin LED lampholder


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> No need to change the fitting Alan? just remove the interior parts and fit a 2 pin LED lampholder


That is what I would call changing the "fitting", as opposed to changing the "unit".


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The fitting to an electrician is the whole item. What you refer to I would call a lampholder or with flourecsents the gear tray or control gear.
To many a lamp is a bulb :twisted: 
Bulbs belong in the garden! :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> The fitting to an electrician is the whole item. What you refer to I would call a lampholder or with flourecsents the gear tray or control gear.
> To many a lamp is a bulb :twisted:
> Bulbs belong in the garden! :lol:


Well at least I called the bulb a lamp :wink:


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

lol now now boys  thanks for the info will look out for a 2 pin LED lampholder and do it that wat so cheers again 



Andy: got the panles just need it to stop raining


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> No need to change the fitting Alan? just remove the interior parts and fit a 2 pin LED lampholder


I would also invest in a good quality fire extinguisher...

the chinese import LED shown will have NO UK tested certification regarding it fitment into a UK / Euro luminaire.

I wouldnt fit that crap to my shed :roll:

Its not been tested for heat/life/effect of fire as it is a cheap ' buy them by the skipfull' sell on to the gullable UK customer ...

Seriously folks these horrible imports need nipping (no pun intended) in the bud.

Today - FACT - I was told by one of my branch managers about a set of LED rope lights that they sell to a chain of night clubs that are setting on fire in normal use...

they aint good.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine isn't a cheap Chinese it is Panasonic from one of the shows £8.50
The lampholder was less than £2

Good luck with the solars Alan but dont expect to charge your batteries until March


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy lamp holders ? b&q do ?




Andy, yer being a bit optmistic are you not lol Scotland - march heh i was thinking more june lol 

cheers

Alan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure you are on the way to being sorted but this was my solution
Replacing a 2D fitting


----------

